# Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) July 2008



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

Enabling multimedia and restricted formats in systems not connected to the internet can be a pain with any linux distro with a lot of dependency problems. This is more so a problem for people in smaller cities with slow dial up connections or worse, no internet access at all. Being primarily a OpenSuSE user, I started redistributing OSS rpms of select software with their dependencies as zip archives in the month of December last year, and usually release updates every month, time permitting.

The response has been fairly good. What I and many users realised that this helps not only those who do not have access to internet at home, but also regular users who want to set up their system quickly after a format, or set up multiple PCs, saving bandwidth.

I decided to start the same work for Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu 8.04, and will be redistributing the packages and dependencies through AptOnCD. I have selected a few software which may be required on home PCs. This list is in no way complete, but just represents what I think may be the bare minimum one would like to have on a multimedia desktop PC.

I have compiled a collection of applications and their dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) for installation to PCs not connected to the internet and for quick multimedia setup.

Here is the updated list of applications

[SIZE=+1]*Application list:*[/SIZE]
htop
kchmviewer
evince (for Kubuntu only)
mplayer (for Xubuntu and Ubuntu)
kmplayer (for Kubuntu only)
mozilla-mplayer plugin (for Ubuntu and Xubuntu)
audacious
k3b
libk3b2-extracodecs
normalize-audio
sox
vcdimager
devede
audacity
avidemux
ffmpeg
ffmpegthumbnailer
transcode
ntfs-config
vlc
libdvdcss2
non-free-codecs
peazip
compizconfig-settings
wine
ubuntu-restricted (Ubuntu only)
kubuntu-restricted (Kubuntu only)
xubuntu-restricted (Xubuntu only)

*Warning: For Peazip installation see the end of this post !!!!*

[SIZE=+1]Instructions:[/SIZE]
1. Download this iso file
Mirror 1 - FTP Download
Mirror 2 - Rapidshare

   md5sum f8324fd3ac9deb39625258b34063c1ca
   Size: 197.8 MB

2. Burn iso to a cd.**

[SIZE=+1]_Ubuntu specific instructions:_[/SIZE]
3. Insert cd, it will open in nautilus along with this prompt
   *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2990/89697775yf4.png
4. Click start package manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password
   *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2655/68918326kr4.png

   Key in your password and press ENTER

5. CLose the quick introduction dialog box
   *img146.imageshack.us/img146/8769/12mm8.png

6. Now you will see the Synaptic Package Manager. Click the search button and search for each of the above applications for your distro. When you find them click and mark for installation.

   As you mark them you will see dependency warning dialog boxes, select mark
   *img175.imageshack.us/img175/1192/66639439hd2.png

*Don't search and mark peazip. We have to install it manually later as it is a 32 bit application.*
   After marking all the above packages for install, click upgrade all button and click mark. Then, if you do not have an
   internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following

   flashplugin-nonfree
   msttcorefonts

   and unmark them so that they will not be installed.


7. Click Apply. The installation will proceed
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/8755/84836551os5.png

8. After everything is installed click Close
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1381/45563161ib1.png


Enjoy your Ubuntu !


[SIZE=+1]_Xubuntu specific instructions:_[/SIZE]

3. Insert cd, it will open in Thunar along with this prompt
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/5707/01aq7.png%22%20width=%22640%22%20height=%22480%22

4. Click start package manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7646/02bj7.png

Key in your password and press ENTER

5. CLose the quick introduction dialog box
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/6505/03ex5.png

6. Now you will see the Synaptic Package Manager. Click the search button and search for each of the applications listed
   above for your distro. When you find them click and mark for installation.
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8321/04al4.png
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4774/05of5.png
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4529/06hz4.png

As you mark them you will see dependency warning dialog boxes, select mark
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/4043/07lb8.png

*Don't search and mark peazip. We have to install it manually later as it is a 32 bit application.*

If you do not have an internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following

      flashplugin-nonfree
      msttcorefonts

      and unmark them so that they will not be installed.

7. Click Apply. 

*img384.imageshack.us/img384/9788/08pz8.png
*img384.imageshack.us/img384/7209/09hu1.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

The installation will proceed

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/3341/10ny7.png
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/180/11cd1.png

8. After everything is installed click Close

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/2876/12rq4.png

Enjoy your Xubuntu !


[size=+1]_Kubuntu specific instructions:_[/size]

3. Insert cd, you will see a prompt onscreen
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/4436/01qf2.png

Select Open in new window; a new window opens as below
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/7472/02mt8.png

Minimise it.

4. Click start (KMenu) -> System -> Adept Manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/2131/03co9.png

Key in your password and press ENTER

5. Now you will see the Adept Package Manager.

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/8623/04md7.png

6. Click Adept -> Manage Repositories
*img106.imageshack.us/img106/4774/05sf2.png

7. You will see this
*img370.imageshack.us/img370/6748/06cy9.png

8. Click on the,"Third-Party Software" tab, and click Add CD-ROM
*img106.imageshack.us/img106/1104/07ul3.png

You will see this dialog box
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/4417/08ir2.png

Insert the CD you made in step 2; the following gets added automatically
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/3874/09hb1.png

In the search box type and search for each of the applications listed above for your distro. When you find them right click and mark for installation.

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/3606/10sx4.png" width="640">

[b]Don't search and mark peazip. We have to install it manually later as it is a 32 bit application.[/b]

If you do not have an internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following

flashplugin-nonfree
msttcorefonts

and unmark them so that they will not be installed.

9. Click Apply. The installation will proceed
[img]*img258.imageshack.us/img258/3558/11by3.png
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/183/12gl0.png

10. After everything is installed close adept

Enjoy your Kubuntu !

Peazip Installation:
Copy the file peazip_2.1.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.deb to your home folder
Open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
Type the following command

sudo dpkg -i --force architecture peazip_2.1.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.deb

and press ENTER

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/2448/peazipav9.png

Peazip will be installed.
To run Peazip click on Applications->System->Peazip


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

How are you able to distribute such large files ? I have created several such compilations, like Public Domain Charlie Chapplin Movie Collection DVD, Freeware Windows XP Software DVD, Debian GTX, Linux Games Collector's editon freeware DVD, etc. But I have NO IDEA how to share them with the masses. Now the only thing I can think of is to write a shell script to download each file via wget after hunting for their respective locations, and place them in appropriate directories. But that needs infinite patience which I lack.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

I do not understand you? If you are asking about space/bandwidth I have a 1 GB ftp account with *www.cheapftpspace.com/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



NucleusKore said:


> I do not understand you? If you are asking about space/bandwidth I have a 1 GB ftp account with *www.cheapftpspace.com/


I asked how can I share large ISOs on the internet.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

I think I answered that^^^
You can look up that site

The only other way free of cost is bittorrent, but that will require you to seed for quite a while. I used to post these on thepiratebay, but as we are in the monsoon season I do not want to take a chance with lightning and power cuts.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



NucleusKore said:


> I think I answered that^^^
> You can look up that site
> 
> The only other way free of cost is bittorrent, but that will require you to seed for quite a while. I used to post these on thepiratebay, but as we are in the monsoon season I do not want to take a chance with lightning and power cuts.


I don't want paid hosting. 
And how good is Pirate Bay ? I thought it was exclusively for illegal stuff ? Is it possible to use LinuxTracker.org or BitTorrent.com instead ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

Pirate Bay tracker is excellent. They have one http and one udp tracker. As long as what you share is legal i do not see what the problem is. I also have a backup private tracker on my website


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



NucleusKore said:


> Pirate Bay tracker is excellent. They have one http and one udp tracker. As long as what you share is legal i do not see what the problem is. I also have a backup private tracker on my website


Its something like this: Pirate Bay is almost strictly pirates' territory. And its blocked in many places and frowned upon in others. Besides, one of my friend says that the attitude there is such that uploaders of legal stuff are mocked. So I thought I can stay away from pirate bay.
Isn't there something else ?

Anyway, about your package+dependencies ISO, why are you providing them for 8.04 ? Why not 8.04.1 ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

Added to the sticky list .


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

Thanks Filled Void



MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, about your package+dependencies ISO, why are you providing them for 8.04 ? Why not 8.04.1 ?



Then what will 8.04 users do? Orphans? It's not like some beta is it?
You try it with 8.04.1 and let me know. Else I will have to download the whole lot of ISOs all over again, 32 bit and 64 bit, it's not worth the hassle. All the work will be double. 

I think it should work, try and let me know, in case you saw I skipped system updates  I will not be releasing them for both 32 and 64 bit in future as the download size almost becomes like a big distro.


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

nice watermarking doc


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



> Anyway, about your package+dependencies ISO, why are you providing them for 8.04 ? Why not 8.04.1 ?


The packages will work regardless of it being 8.04 or 8.04.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



anger_management said:


> nice watermarking doc


whats bad about that ? he wants to show that it was he who took pains getting all the screenshots.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*



anger_management said:


> nice watermarking doc



Thanks
Here is the tutorial I used, very simple and nice
*fence-post.deviantart.com/art/Simple--in-GIMP-52987829



MetalheadGautham said:


> whats bad about that ? he wants to show that it was he who took pains getting all the screenshots.



Yes, and moreover I do not want someone else to take them, water mark them, and then call me a thief.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) September 2008*

Hi all
I have modified this release a little. No I've included two ISOs

only multimedia packages
 multimedia packages + default system updates

So you can download whichever suits your needs the best 

*Application list (September 2008):*

*htop* - an extension of top for viewing system processes

*kchmviewer* - a CHM viewer

*evince* (for Kubuntu only) - a pdf viewer

*mplayer* - a multimedia player

*kmplayer (for Kubuntu only)* - instead of Mplayer. If you install firefox then do install mozilla-mplayer

*firefox*(for Kubuntu only as it does not have firefox)

*mozilla-mplayer plugin* - Mplayer plugin for firefox

*audacious* - a winamp look-alike

*k3b* - burn baby burn, CD/DVD burning

*libk3b2-extracodecs* - extra codecs for K3b

*normalize-audio* - needed for K3b

*sox* - needed for K3b

*vcdimager* - needed for K3b

*devede* - DVD authoring

*audacity* - sound file editor

*avidemux* - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub

*ffmpeg* - CLI video encoder

*ffmpegthumbnailer* - make thumbnails of your movies like in Media Player Classic of Klite

*transcode* - CLI video encoder

*ntfs-config* - Easy configuration to mount and write to internal/external ntfs drives

*vlc* - multimedia player

*libdvdcss2* - dvd decryptor

*non-free-codecs* - required for Mplayer and Kaffeine

*wine* - a Windows emulator

*ubuntu-restricted (Ubuntu only)*

*kubuntu-restricted (Kubuntu only)* 

*xubuntu-restricted (Xubuntu only)* 

I forgot to include Peazip. Please see the end of this post.

*Instructions:*


Download one of these iso files
Packages listed above *without* default system upgrade
FTP Download md5sum 6ae43b1f122a8f2f483dcce8c7012eeb


Packages listed above *with* default system upgrade
I have split this iso into six peices to facilitate easy download.
Mediafire.com supports download managers so don't worry.
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e8ab1eab3e9fa335ca2b345e56fab4457b


We are now going to use a terminal to assemble the file. Do not be afraid, the command line is your friend !
*Tip:* when you are keying in the name of a file in the current folder that you are in, just type the partial name and press the Tab key once; if the file name is unique it will autocomplete

Press Alt and F2, and type

gnome-terminal (in Ubuntu)

konsole (in Kubuntu)

xterm (in Xubuntu)

By default you will now be in your home folder. We now want to navigate to the desktop where you saved your downloaded files.


Type

cd Desktop

and press ENTER.

Note that the D of Desktop is in capitals. Linux is case sensitive -
Desktop is not the same as desktop


Type

ls

and press ENTER.

You should see the six files, 02092008_aa to 02092008_af, besides other files if any on your desktop.


Type

md5sum 02092008_a*

and press ENTER. You should see the following output

b2469fba0b5a4c1a674f399a08b9d026  02092008_aa
746c350f7b9a6f2f604282b152abb35a  02092008_ab
32450fac7f5740e145b9b95192ca2d51  02092008_ac
0a300ae78f1a8017d6656f5dc481ac25  02092008_ad
757d28adbcbad27c12f19e4c16c7fa1f  02092008_ae
4614afd7f711fbcc0b4acab6fa11898a  02092008_af

that is, the md5sum with the corresponding filename.

This means your files are ok, if any of them differ then that particular part file has got corrupted during download and will have to be redownloaded.


If all is well, type

cat 02092008_a* > upgrade.iso

and press ENTER. 

Wait till you get the prompt back, the file upgrade.iso will be assembled on your desktop.


Type

ls

and press ENTER.

You should see the file upgrade.iso among other files on your desktop.


You can now write it to a cd using the default cd burning software of your distro.

Burn iso to a cd

*Ubuntu specific instructions:*

Insert cd, it will open in nautilus along with this
prompt

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2990/89697775yf4.th.png 

Click start package manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2655/68918326kr4.th.png

Key in your password and press ENTER

CLose the quick introduction dialog box

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8769/12mm8.th.png

Now you will see the Synaptic Package Manager. Click the search button and search for each of the above applications for your distro. When you find them click and mark for installation.

As you mark them you will see dependency warning dialog boxes, select mark

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1192/66639439hd2.th.png

If you downloaded the upgrade iso, after marking all the above packages for install, click upgrade all button and click mark. 
*Then, if you do not have an internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following

flashplugin-nonfree
msttcorefonts

and unmark them so that they will not be installed.*

Click Apply. The installation will proceed

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/8755/84836551os5.th.png

8. After everything is installed click Close

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1381/45563161ib1.th.png


Enjoy your Ubuntu !

*Xubuntu specific instructions:*

Insert cd, it will open in Thunar along with this prompt

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/5707/01aq7.th.png  

Click start package manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7646/02bj7.th.png

Key in your password and press ENTER

CLose the quick introduction dialog box

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/6505/03ex5.th.png

Now you will see the Synaptic Package Manager. Click the
search button and search for each of the applications listed above for
your distro. When you find them click and mark for installation.

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8321/04al4.th.png*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4774/05of5.th.png*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4529/06hz4.th.png

As you mark them you will see dependency warning dialog boxes, select mark

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/4043/07lb8.th.png

If you downloaded the upgrade iso, after marking all the above packages for install, click upgrade all button and click mark. *Then, if you do not have an internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following 

flashplugin-nonfree
msttcorefonts

and unmark them so that they will not be installed.*


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

[*]Click Apply. The installation will proceed

*img384.imageshack.us/img384/9788/08pz8.th.png*img384.imageshack.us/img384/7209/09hu1.th.png*img329.imageshack.us/img329/3341/10ny7.th.png*img329.imageshack.us/img329/180/11cd1.th.png

[*]After everything is installed click Close

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/2876/12rq4.th.png  

[/list]

Enjoy your Xubuntu !

<hr>


*Kubuntu specific instructions:*

Insert cd, you will see a prompt onscreen

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/4436/01qf2.th.png    

Select Open in new window; a new window opens as below

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/7472/02mt8.th.png    

Minimise it.

Click start (KMenu)->System->Adept Manager, when you do that you will be prompted for your password

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/2131/03co9.th.png

Key in your password and press ENTER

Now you will see the Adept Package Manager. 

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/8623/04md7.th.png  

Click Adept -&gt; Manage Repositories

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/4774/05sf2.th.png  

You will see this

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/6748/06cy9.th.png

 Click on the,"Third-Party Software" tab, and click Add CD-ROM

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/1104/07ul3.th.png    

You will see this dialog box

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/4417/08ir2.th.png

Insert the CD you made in step 2; the following gets added automatically

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/3874/09hb1.th.png

In the search box type and search for each of the applications listed above for your distro. When you find them right click and mark for installation.

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/3606/10sx4.th.png

If you downloaded Upgrade_UbuKuXu-aptoncd-20080729-CD1.iso, after marking all the above packages for install, click upgrade all button and click mark. *Then, if you do not have an internet connection or do not wish to download anything search for the following

flashplugin-nonfree
msttcorefonts

and unmark them so that they will not be installed.*


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

[*] Click Apply Changes. The installation will proceed

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/3558/11by3.th.png*img258.imageshack.us/img258/183/12gl0.th.png

[*]After everything is installed close adept

[/list]

Enjoy your Kubuntu !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peazip Installation:

    * Dowload the Peazip installer (deb) from *peazip.sourceforge.net to your home folder
    * Open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
    * Type the following command

      sudo dpkg -i --force architecture peazip_2.1.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.deb

      and press ENTER


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) October 2008*

Hi everyone
Here is the update for the month of October.

*Multimedia packages only* (as listed in above post) - not released as nothing significant was updated. Last month's download link is still active.

*Multimedia packages + Complete system update*

*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e8ab1eab3e9fa335ca6bab116e340223b0

Download the six files and assemble and install as described above. 

32aaf0a765f2ccb01c88e027eba38d75   amd64_03102008_aa
ba62bc06218d957f36cefa073599d15d   amd64_03102008_ab
2dea76fed869ea8c8b3bab6e3fb9a9a2   amd64_03102008_ac
5a7dc6896fa8a8317a7cb0826f746457   amd64_03102008_ad
235598cbd46f5243a467ab0ee89a425a  amd64_03102008_ae
65de191e05878e9e9a598216078feb0c  amd64_03102008_af


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

how do you upload these stuffs, i have a mere 256kbs(or even less) upload rate


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

I am on AirTel Broadband 384 kpbs UL


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 (amd64) July 2008*

Hi everyone
Here is the update for the month of December, 2008.

Multimedia packages only (as listed in above post)

For 8.04: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.04-64bit-small-aptoncd-20081208-CD1.iso
md5sum 758915ccd92a5b5bcd9bb1ace81af930

For 8.10: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.10-64bit-small-aptoncd-20081209-CD1.iso 
ac1c8ae8a6022ddf3eb2d4ebfc759b8b


Multimedia packages + Complete system update

For 8.04: *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e891b20cc0d07ba4d243d3ec96dfac810d

For 8.10: *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e891b20cc0d07ba4d2e0d84989e24b79f8

md5sums mentioned against each file.

md5sums of assembled ISOs
6f7a7d2fbd7c78c130fa3eb411893a9cfor 8.04
281fea5e04c394e026ddda5f591c60b8 for 8.10

Install instructions: See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92962#16

Note: Kubuntu 8.10 seems to have a problem with the Adept manager, I could not find an upgrade all button. So What you can do is first install the above packages, and then close adept and open a konsole and type

sudo apt-get upgrade

and press ENTER


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 (amd64) July 2008*

Thanks..

But can you please provide updates for Ubuntu 8.10 too from now onwards ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 (amd64) July 2008*

Please read the above post CAREFULLY !!!!
I even changed the title when posting so that it may be indexed properly


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 (amd64) July 2008*



NucleusKore said:


> Please read the above post CAREFULLY !!!!
> I even changed the title when posting so that it may be indexed properly


ah... sorry... didn't notice that. 

BTW, the post name is not updated. Thats why...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone
Here is the update for the month of January, 2009.

Multimedia packages only (as listed in above post)

For 8.04: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.04-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090104-CD1.iso
md5sum abdb402f45d5923d98450b237c815016

For 8.10: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.10-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090105-CD1.iso 
md5sum 9c7ffcd1e001870d7d0a74ad5c7b5c0e


Multimedia packages + Complete system update

For 8.04: *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e891b20cc0d07ba4d2438ccbf44940f2a4

For 8.10: *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e891b20cc0d07ba4d254c5cea7574735cf

md5sums mentioned against each file below:

8.04
8a2ea22747275371dfb9cf24415a0325  aa
7c0eada3a0f47eff75a153869c8770aa  ab
d55b95181830ddca4f42ba9c4df28387  ac
32da475d27fcabb5fbfa279a7b908ed6  ad
2ed654eb1c750a8d704387c716d69975  ae
0af3c128210fd35af84b52a5353e1743  af
552d447f9708c7f52bb12c1274c88664  ag

8.10
71aabb62f9db9069184389c7ba4e5203  aa
27f19dc0ae93e177420dbb161f9bef8d  ab
8111c7a5a7c4d6952057663dabd9c689  ac
75d6260e7eba0380ac72ae95c70a03b0  ad
e4f960c8623806f50bbe9e0b8bc460ae  ae
5fc94cd411cbca6d38b2d9901355ee41  af

md5sums of assembled ISOs
5a4b37992a8c0dd62552088b70b94d3a for 8.04
393334390447cbdbbc390b4e1ec4dd9b for 8.10

Install instructions: See above

Note: Kubuntu 8.10 seems to have a problem with the Adept manager, I could not find an upgrade all button. So What you can do is first install the above packages, and then close adept and open a konsole and type

sudo apt-get upgrade

and press ENTER[/QUOTE]


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) April 2009*

Hi everyone
Here is the update for the month of April, 2009.

Multimedia packages only (as listed in above post)

For 8.04: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.04-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090415-CD1.iso
md5sum 07cda3336e0c7e4c2b16a8b5e793a66f

For 8.10: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/UbuKuXu-8.10-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090412-CD1.iso 
md5sum 8cb4977a3b77e829e0e1decfdd27aa4b

Multimedia packages + Complete system update

For 8.04: *www.mediafire.com?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e87069484bded33bcd94790443316aaaa3

For 8.10: *www.mediafire.com?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e87069484bded33bcdac622ff3f43e9748

md5sums mentioned against each file.

md5sums of assembled ISOs
96774fdc9ed205c28a694ccc9f45c877 for 8.04
08f5695d11138da631383e1d543ba1c4 for 8.10

Install instructions: See above

Note: Kubuntu 8.10 seems to have a problem with the Adept manager, I could not find an upgrade all button. So What you can do is first install the above packages, and then close adept and open a konsole and type

sudo apt-get upgrade

and press ENTER


----------



## NucleusKore (May 6, 2009)

Packages for Jaunty Jackalope. Includes two new packages, mozplugger and timidity.

*massmirror.com/6f10764185964459f9bdc6b6784259a0.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) July 2009*

Hi everyone
Here is the update for the month of July, 2009. From this release onwards, both small and large isos of the current stable release (currently Jaunty) will be uploaded to the ftp server.

Application list:

*htop* - an extension of top for viewing system processes
*kchmviewer* - a CHM viewer
*evince* (for Kubuntu only) - a pdf viewer
*mplayer* - a multimedia player
*kmplayer* (for Kubuntu only) - instead of Mplayer. If you install firefox then do install mozilla-mplayer
*firefox*(for Kubuntu only as it does not have firefox)
*mozilla-mplayer* plugin - Mplayer plugin for firefox
*audacious* - a winamp look-alike
*k3b* - burn baby burn, CD/DVD burning
*libk3b2-extracodecs* - extra codecs for K3b
*normalize-audio* - needed for K3b
*sox* - needed for K3b
*vcdimager* - needed for K3b
*devede* - DVD authoring
*audacity* - sound file editor
*avidemux* - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
*ffmpeg* - CLI video encoder
*ffmpegthumbnailer* - make thumbnails of your movies like in Media Player Classic of Klite
*transcode* - CLI video encoder
*ntfs-config* - Easy configuration to mount and write to internal/external ntfs drives
*vlc* - multimedia player
*libdvdcss2* - dvd decryptor
*non-free-codecs* - required for Mplayer and Kaffeine
*libxine1* - for Kubuntu only
*kaffeine* - for Kubuntu only
*wine* - a Windows emulator
*ubuntu-restricted-extras* (Ubuntu only)
*kubuntu-restricted-extras* (Kubuntu only)
*xubuntu-restricted-extras* (Xubuntu only)

Multimedia packages only (as listed in above post)

For 8.04: 
md5sum 

For 8.10: *www.zshare.net/download/62417334333f5e02/ 
md5sum 3fd07e3e6ce22c17f75e727a817a5fbd

For 9.04: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/ubuntu/Ubuntu-9.04-64bit-July2009-small-CD1.iso
md5sum a23f39b40f6d954f223f12acae97c932

Multimedia packages + Complete system update

For 8.04: 

For 8.10: *www.zshare.net/download/6244177632f344ce/
md5sum 3a4bf98d0d66d94245e5ea8a469bd799

For 9.04: ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/ubuntu/Ubuntu-9.04-64bit-July2009-large-CD1.iso
md5sum f259522ea3ca87c58c8be72744b95a3c

Install instructions: See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1139689#16

Note: Kubuntu 8.10 seems to have a problem with the Adept manager, I could not find an upgrade all button. So What you can do is first install the above packages, and then close adept and open a konsole and type

sudo apt-get upgrade

and press ENTER


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) December 2009*

Hi all
Here is the a list of applications. I will be releasing the iso for 9.10 only, due to bandwidth constraints 

Application list (December 2009 )

htop - an extension of top for viewing system processes
kchmviewer - a CHM viewer
evince (for Kubuntu only) - a pdf viewer
mplayer - a multimedia player
kmplayer (for Kubuntu only) - instead of Mplayer. If you install firefox then do install mozilla-mplayer
firefox(for Kubuntu only as it does not have firefox)
mozilla-mplayer plugin - Mplayer plugin for firefox
audacious - a winamp look-alike
k3b - burn baby burn, CD/DVD burning
libk3b6-extracodecs - extra codecs for K3b
normalize-audio - needed for K3b
sox - needed for K3b
vcdimager - needed for K3b
devede - DVD authoring
audacity - sound file editor
avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg - CLI video encoder
ffmpegthumbnailer - make thumbnails of your movies like in Media Player Classic of Klite
transcode - CLI video encoder
ntfs-config - Easy configuration to mount and write to internal/external
ntfs drives
vlc - multimedia player
libdvdcss2 - dvd decryptor
libxine1 - for Kubuntu only
kaffeine - for Kubuntu only
w64codecs - required for Mplayer and Kaffeine
wine - a Windows emulator
ttf-liberation
libavformat-extra-52
libpostproc-extra-51
libswscale-extra-0
ubuntu-restricted (Ubuntu only)
kubuntu-restricted (Kubuntu only)
xubuntu-restricted (Xubuntu only)

Instructions:

Packages listed above with default system upgrade -

ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/ubuntu/UbuKuXu-9.10-64bit-aptoncd-20091207-CD1.iso

Deployment: See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1139689#16


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) January 2010*

Hi all
Here is the a list of applications for 9.10 only 

Application list (January 2010)

htop - an extension of top for viewing system processes
kchmviewer - a CHM viewer
evince (for Kubuntu only) - a pdf viewer
mplayer - a multimedia player
kmplayer (for Kubuntu only) - instead of Mplayer. If you install firefox then do install mozilla-mplayer
firefox(for Kubuntu only as it does not have firefox)
mozilla-mplayer plugin - Mplayer plugin for firefox
audacious - a winamp look-alike
k3b - burn baby burn, CD/DVD burning
libk3b6-extracodecs - extra codecs for K3b
normalize-audio - needed for K3b
sox - needed for K3b
vcdimager - needed for K3b
devede - DVD authoring
audacity - sound file editor
avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg - CLI video encoder
ffmpegthumbnailer - make thumbnails of your movies like in Media Player Classic of Klite
transcode - CLI video encoder
ntfs-config - Easy configuration to mount and write to internal/external
ntfs drives
vlc - multimedia player
libdvdcss2 - dvd decryptor
libxine1 - for Kubuntu only
kaffeine - for Kubuntu only
w64codecs - required for Mplayer and Kaffeine
wine - a Windows emulator
ttf-liberation
libavformat-extra-52
libpostproc-extra-51
libswscale-extra-0
ubuntu-restricted (Ubuntu only)
kubuntu-restricted (Kubuntu only)
xubuntu-restricted (Xubuntu only)

Instructions:

Packages listed above with default system upgrade -
Download the following parts to your home folder.

md5sum 6b4146b3a990fb3aa04710631831d10d  
*rapidshare.com/files/335730764/64_large_aa

md5sum d1878b59e8eb84bc0939bbfd3faaa365
*rapidshare.com/files/335730769/64_large_ab

md5sum 0a8734b1acfc5b75380aa56387ea49fe
*rapidshare.com/files/335733176/64_large_ac

md5sum fecf542c09ab4f69d5fe04be096d5aec
*rapidshare.com/files/335733181/64_large_ad

md5sum fac4a1579940985d7e9c7a5630a15aab
*rapidshare.com/files/335781129/64_large_ae

md5sum 210df8bda2b54365e9f316fc1e38db11
*rapidshare.com/files/335781131/64_large_af

*Alternatively, download all the above pieces from here* (download manager supported)
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=8b50ec8c0aafc4e8ab1eab3e9fa335ca195ebe99d44afe08

To join the above, open a terminal (Press Alt and F2 and type gnome-terminal in Ubuntu, or konsole in Kubuntu, and press ENTER) and type

cat large_a* > large.iso

Burn the large.iso to a cd.

Deployment: See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1139689#16


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Packages+Dependencies for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu (amd64) March 2010*

Hi all
Here is the a list of applications for 9.10 only 

Application list (March 2010)

htop - an extension of top for viewing system processes
kchmviewer - a CHM viewer
evince (for Kubuntu only) - a pdf viewer
mplayer - a multimedia player
kmplayer (for Kubuntu only) - instead of Mplayer. If you install firefox then do install mozilla-mplayer
firefox(for Kubuntu only as it does not have firefox)
mozilla-mplayer plugin - Mplayer plugin for firefox
audacious - a winamp look-alike
k3b - burn baby burn, CD/DVD burning
libk3b6-extracodecs - extra codecs for K3b
normalize-audio - needed for K3b
sox - needed for K3b
vcdimager - needed for K3b
devede - DVD authoring
audacity - sound file editor
avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg - CLI video encoder
ffmpegthumbnailer - make thumbnails of your movies like in Media Player Classic of Klite
transcode - CLI video encoder
ntfs-config - Easy configuration to mount and write to internal/external
ntfs drives
vlc - multimedia player
libdvdcss2 - dvd decryptor
libxine1 - for Kubuntu only
kaffeine - for Kubuntu only
w64codecs - required for Mplayer and Kaffeine
wine - a Windows emulator
ttf-liberation
libavformat-extra-52
libpostproc-extra-51
libswscale-extra-0
ubuntu-restricted (Ubuntu only)
kubuntu-restricted (Kubuntu only)
xubuntu-restricted (Xubuntu only)

Instructions:

Packages listed above with default system upgrade -

Download the following iso (Fast FTP link)
ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/ubuntu/UbuKuXu-9.10-64bit-aptoncd-20100329-CD1.iso

Burn the iso to a cd.

Deployment: See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1139689#16


----------

